# North Alabama GTG. August 22nd.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The original date has changed from July 25th to August 22nd. I just don’t have the time to get ready for a BBQ this month so I’m pushing it back a month. So, I’m starting a new thread so that everyone knows.

Most of this is copy and pasted from my other thread so you’ve probably seen it all before:


*When:* August 22nd, 2009. 2pm – 11pm. 
If anyone is coming from out of town you’re more than welcome to stop by earlier. Just let me know in advance. 
I was going to say we wait until it cools off here, which would be 5pm but if you can deal with the heat, I can, too. 

*Where:* Decatur, Al. Zip = 35603. Here are rough directions to my new place. We currently don’t show up on the map since our subdivision is new. 
Directions

That should help you get an idea of how far to travel. 

I’m roughly 3.5 hours from metro ATL. 2 hours from Metro Nashville. 1 hour from metro Birmingham, and 3 hours from metro Memphis. 


*Donations will be accepted.* I hate to ask outright but I’ve already spent $25 on chips and drinks alone (since we had planned to do this in 3 weeks) so I’ll just ask that if you can swing a few bucks my way to offset costs I’d appreciate it. I’ll have a donation jar sitting out somewhere and have my dogs guard it so no shady neighbors try to steal the monies!!! 
Additionally, if anyone wants to bring some food/treats you’re more than welcome. I plan on taking care of most everything, but feel free to bring anything you want along with you.

*Ant and Don have said they’d donate some gear our way for a raffle/drawing.* I’m not going to make it a must to pay to enter. Just show up and drop your name in a jar along with any donation you are able to give and I’ll take care of the rest. Operating this off the honor code so I ask that folks please don’t enter their name twice (or get their children to do this either, ). 


*Contact info:* PM me or email me for number/directions. Hardisj (at) gmail (dot) com. 

*Random Info:*

If you have a canopy/tent to cover your car I highly suggest you bring it. It’ll be hot. 

Bring any gear you want; speakers, amps, headunits, home audio stuff, RTA/laptops, etc. Whatever you want to bring, feel free. We can use it for testing stuff, showing off stuff, … whatever.

Don’t forget to bring your computers so you can borrow CDs if you find someone has stuff you like. 

Don’t forget to bring a lawnchair! Also, bring your floaties for the kiddie pool. Swim trunks are encouraged for running through the sprinklers.

Swap meet – yep, I’m liking the suggestions from the other thread, so if you want to bring stuff to sale/trade feel free. If folks want to use my computer for paypal to pay someone, you’re more than welcome.



I’m open to suggestions anyone has that would help things run more smoothly. 

If you’re planning on making it out, please let me know as soon as you can. I may post a thread in a couple weeks asking folks to bring things… particularly tables and canopies if I don’t have enough by then. I’m trying to track some stuff down to borrow but am not having much luck because everyone’s canopy is broken!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I think I might be able to make this one.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me know a week ahead of time and I'll see what I can dig up if you need it. We have all sorts of oddball stuff around here but no canopies

1. Bikinpunk
2. Hillbilly SQ


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

3:Geetar


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^ your avitar is starting to bug me... not everybody remembers what a douche that guy was... I still like you for you -even though I haven't met you!

Ziggy down for the meet!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alpinem said:


> I think I might be able to make this one.


Hope you can make it out. How's the Rivi coming along?



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Let me know a week ahead of time and I'll see what I can dig up if you need it. We have all sorts of oddball stuff around here but no canopies
> 
> 1. Bikinpunk
> 2. Hillbilly SQ


Will do. 



guitarsail said:


> 3:Geetar


You bringin' the magnum with you? Started any work on it yet?



Ziggy said:


> ^^^ your avitar is starting to bug me... not everybody remembers what a douche that guy was... I still like you for you -even though I haven't met you!
> 
> Ziggy down for the meet!


Good deal, man. How's that 880 treating you?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Bikinpunk
2. Hillbilly SQ
3. Geetar
4. Ziggy


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha i think its a funny avatar..

And yes the magnum will be bringing me...no work..basement just blew up..so i'm completely ****ed on the money front, you can read about that in the rants...
...got lots of gear, no money for sound treatments, and no time...but i'll be there for the company at least....


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Good deal, man... How's that 880 treating you?


The 800's lookin good, Man... (in a box on a shelf!) :laugh:
Actually I'm in the process of swappin subs. I'm throwin a 13oV back in to see how I like it with the Clarion DRZ785usb. It will be wired for 2ohms -so it should be a lil tamer than the first one I had at 1ohm (before the Mag).
I also bought 'jax's DRX9575z/DPH910 DSP combo... For all these decks I have now -I coulda had a p-9 combo!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

go ahead and put me on the list. with my luck something ridiculous will come up, but what can you do. I'm really looking forward to making this.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. Hope you can make it. Bring Ezra if needed. He can show us how to pick up chicks (wait... I'm married).


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

he's a nut. if there are other kids coming and playing in the water, i'll bring his trunks, but i'd rather avoid that if possible. he's a fearless daredevil, and is a big enough handful without water being involved.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Hope you can make it out. How's the Rivi coming along?


I will hopefully have the car back from the paint shop by Aug 22nd, but still a LONG way to go in the install.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I should be able to make it


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

ok, I have something going on that day. But I'm seriously considering driving from Milwaukee.

It all depends on how far my car is at that point. If its still fully dismantled, I'm not sitting in it for 9 hours  It hurts my ears...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alpinem said:


> I will hopefully have the car back from the paint shop by Aug 22nd, but still a LONG way to go in the install.


Well, again, if there's every anything I can do to help (if you just need someone there to hold a baffle in place) let me know. I mean it, man! 



pyropoptrt said:


> I should be able to make it


You better, Lee!



falkenbd said:


> ok, I have something going on that day. But I'm seriously considering driving from Milwaukee.
> 
> It all depends on how far my car is at that point. If its still fully dismantled, I'm not sitting in it for 9 hours  It hurts my ears...


Do you have a blackberry or iphone? Pandora mobile FTW! No joke, for the past 1.5 months that's all I've had to listen to. That and clearchannel (right wing politics is no joke in the south).


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

FUGG!...I just found out about another trade show on that weekend...
I'm still gunna try to make it... but it'll be fat chance... I will have to make a turnaround trip for sure -and I won't know till last minute... plus I'll be scrambled... 
Hillbilly, maybe you could swing by? The show is friday through Sunday.
They'll have some bass boats and fishin **** there!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

screw a fishin' trade show. that's what bass pro shop is for.

this is an audio trade show, my man!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

It's an outdoor show... My small company sets up a booth to advertise hunting land real estate.
I may be able to break away for Saturday.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I'll be making it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ sounds good.

how's your install coming along? I believe we had spoke about some things a few weeks ago.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

It's finished, i'll show you when i come down.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

OK... The outdoor show I have to attend that weekend is in Franklin, TN... It's actually only 103 miles with a straight shot down 65 (the way Geetr's going)... 
IF, I can get some relief -I will try to make it... otherwise... How late you planning on this shindig runnin?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

running til everyone leaves. Prolly cut off around 11pm or so... or at least have no systems playing that late. Welcome to hang around later, though.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Do you have a blackberry or iphone? Pandora mobile FTW! No joke, for the past 1.5 months that's all I've had to listen to. That and clearchannel (right wing politics is no joke in the south).


I have a stereo, just no interior. The road noise is annoying...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

at least you have music, then, lol.

Still no radio for me.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

How far are you from Chattanooga? I am going to be there that weekend and may make the drive if its not to far.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

about 2.5 hours typically. I drive through there a lot on my way to my brother's in north Georgia.

35601 to chattanooga - Google Maps


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> running til everyone leaves. Prolly cut off around 11pm or so... or at least have no systems playing that late. Welcome to hang around later, though.


What time does it start? I'll probably leaving Little Rock at 6am straight from work and hanging til someone finds me asleep in their car.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Said 2pm ish... If I go, I won't get there till round 8 or 9, unless I ditch my show early -still it will be sometime in the evening for me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep, 2pm'ish. 

if anyone gets to town really early, you can come on by, though. just let me know an estimated time in advance.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> yep, 2pm'ish.
> 
> if anyone gets to town really early, you can come on by, though. just let me know an estimated time in advance.


If that's the case I'll come home and get myself a much needed nap!


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

If I come can we have a tattoo contest? 

>^..^<


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Wow, me too !


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I will try my best to make it.

Kirk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Catman said:


> If I come can we have a tattoo contest?
> 
> >^..^<


I guess. My friend's wife owns a tattoo shop here that's thriving here in town. She's pretty dang awesome from the work I've seen. To say I know a lot of folks with tattoos would be an understatement. 



AcuraTLSQ said:


> I will try my best to make it.
> 
> Kirk


Yea, I hear you're really busy these days. Hope you are able to make it.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

What's the shops name ? Is it Ink City ?


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I guess. My friend's wife owns a tattoo shop here that's thriving here in town. She's pretty dang awesome from the work I've seen. To say I know a lot of folks with tattoos would be an understatement.


Oops ...my mouth may have written a check my ass can't cash.:surprised: :blush: I do have over 140 hours and have competed at the national convention ....still have approx 300 more hours to go. But I'm just an amateur wannabe compared to a lot of people. Bad thing is that I drive / fly to Chicago to get my work done and about 8 hours under the needle at a time is all I can stand (must be a sissy ) ...so that takes a lot of trips.

>^..^<


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

BikinPunk ...I do have a suggestion. Why not move the date out a few more weeks to get into 'friendlier' weather? Aug will probably be 'hotter than Hades' ...and humid too. Just a suggestion.

>^..^<


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going to try and make it as well. I will ride with Mr. Alpinem if I get to come. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Catman said:


> BikinPunk ...I do have a suggestion. Why not move the date out a few more weeks to get into 'friendlier' weather? Aug will probably be 'hotter than Hades' ...and humid too. Just a suggestion.
> 
> >^..^<


It's already been pushed back once and he plans on having 2-3 of these a year. If you can't take the heat you can always come to the next one!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Catman said:


> BikinPunk ...I do have a suggestion. Why not move the date out a few more weeks to get into 'friendlier' weather? Aug will probably be 'hotter than Hades' ...and humid too. Just a suggestion.
> 
> >^..^<


I'm impatient. 


I'll probably try to have another one of these when it cools off a good bit... maybe late Oct/early Nov. Just depends.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sq civic said:


> I am going to try and make it as well. I will ride with Mr. Alpinem if I get to come. Hope to see you there!


Hope to see you as well. I sent you a PM. 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's already been pushed back once and he plans on having 2-3 of these a year. If you can't take the heat you can always come to the next one!


Well, maybe 2 a year, lol.
I'm just going to see how this one goes and then go from there.

Catman lives in Birmingham, so he knows all about the heat.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Trust me, central Arkansas isn't any better. Gotta love those 100* days with 70% humidity


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Last time we saw humidity that low is was snowing.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Trust me, central Arkansas isn't any better. Gotta love those 100* days with 70% humidity


I spent a couple of years in LR ....not far from you. Just off of Hwy 10 East of I430. Trust me ...there was a big difference. Heck ...I've seen it so humid that you can't wax a car because the wax won't dry. 

>^..^<


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Catman said:


> I spent a couple of years in LR ....not far from you. Just off of Hwy 10 East of I430. Trust me ...there was a big difference. Heck ...I've seen it so humid that you can't wax a car because the wax won't dry.
> 
> >^..^<


I just thought the later date (cooler temps) would be easier on any Yankees that might want to come down. :laugh: 

>^..^<


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm planning to come in the afternoon and then head to another party in the evening. Hope to meet a lot of you there.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

will try to make might sleep in car before ride if that be cool lol


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I may also make this one, but not sure as of now.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. Hope to see you then.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I will be there, barring something silly happening


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone from the Kentuckiana area thinking about going? Carpool anyone?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hey, man. might wanna try this thread, too. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...th-alabama-bbq-headcount-supplies-thread.html


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Erin. Done deal!


----------

